# Arrows for Diamond Infinite Edge??? Help Please



## marpatmomma

I have a quick question. I Just bought my first bow (Diamond infinite edge) will have it set at 24" to 25" pull and 35lbs. (won't get it til first of Jan) I didn't shoot before buying thanks to basspro's 6 payment option on credit card purchases online....otherwise, no bow at all... I have Never shot a compound bow before, but went to local archery/gun shop for my personal measurements so this is why I'm confident in my draw and weight (I couldn't do 40 and 36 was hard but doable, so 35 will be my start point and possibly my end point due to arthritis). Because they were the cheaper carbon arrows available, I Ordered redhead blackout x5 envy carbon arrows. Weight 400 @8 gpi and 2" veins...plus 100 grain field tips at 5/16...I have no freaking clue what any of this means!!...Like I said, I ordered that cause they were cheap and later realized that diff draw weight took diff arrows? So, that being said,will these arrows and tips even go together (the arrows have inserts..whatever that means? so will the tips screw in, glue in, fit in, or what??) and if the tips do fit the arrow, once they are cut to size (which I had NO CLUE they needed to be cut to size either....sighhhhhhh),will they even work with my draw length and lbs (the [email protected] 8 gpi and 100 grain tips...I figure maybe about 26 to 26.5 inches long for the finished arrow (27"?)? not sure of that either)? Please help me...all I know is I wanted arrows with my bow, I didn't realize how overwhelmed I would be! And I figured I would be using 100 grain broad heads to deer hunt so I think I did the field tip weight correctly so that my transfer to broadhead for hunting next year will be smooth? But other than that, I don't know my tail from a hole in the ground...anyone out there care to take the time to educate me? back in the day, we could just go to walmart and get an arrow (with a blunt tip/field tip?) and stick it on the string and shoot... much much more involved now than I ever imagined...there's only like a billion diff types of arrows out there..how the heck do you choose the "safe" one?  I was on the easton site and they were talking about wrong sized arrows could maim AND KILL?!? really? So now I'm really wanting to get the right arrow for my bow. I have no preferences since I have never been an archer, so I can learn on whatever is the right weight, etc.... Thanks for any and all input, please.....educate me!...lol..and please don't refer me to the charts, I have NO CLUE what those mean and I can't find my arrows on them (I guess cause they may be exclusive to basspro?) and since the purchase was online, the customer service knew less than I did about the arrows when I asked questions.....thanks again


----------



## threetoe

Hi Momma:
I just bought my new GF a new Infinite Edge the other day. After just 30 shots through it she was ALREADY hitting other arrows at 10 yards. She now shoots at separate targets.

If you can draw 35 pounds, (like my lady can) may I suggest you start out drawing 26 or so? 
That way you can FOCUS on proper form. Forget speed now. 
Form.Form.Form


Start at ten yards.


Step by step

Stance...like a statue, straight up and rigid. Feet at shoulder width. Rear foot 4" out in front of front foot.
Nock an arrow
Turn head towards target. Holding your head high.
Keeping your fingers BEHIND the release (trigger) NEVER IN FRONT.
Draw the bow using a circular method kind of like turning a wheel. Elbow up and over.
Anchor your knuckle behind and under your ear into the pocket behind your jaw and press hard into the bone. DO NOT MOVE YOUR ANCHOR.

Lift bow to bring string to tip of nose.
Slightly lower bow shoulder by kicking the elbow out a little bit.
Relax bow hand. Let fingers relax.
The peep (if set properly) should align perfectly so you can see the entire front sight through it.

Set pin you want on the bulls eye. (first one on top for ten yards) 
Lay out release hand FLAT over the release (trigger)
Wrap hand over release.
While pulling your back muscles and while leaving your hand stiff you should release the arrow.

Keep bow up and watch the arrow all the way to the target.

That new Diamond is one bad-***** bow. The old Razor Edge BLOWS compared to it.


----------



## threetoe

Oh..
And for arrows may I suggest a half dozen to start with.
Beman 40's would be fine. Bass Pro has them for 40 bucks.
You can use them UNTIL you pass up 40 pounds draw. By then you'll need to get new arrows anyway.

The 400's you ordered WILL NEVER be right for you. NEVER

When you are drawing 45 pounds you'll want 600's.

The "spine" of the arrow is it's stiffness and resistance by bending to it's acceleration off the string. Too light of a spine could be dangerous. Too stiff and accuracy suffers.

Spine is measured by how "limp" the arrow is. A 300 is stiffer than a 400. A 400 is stiffer than a 500 etc.

At 24" draw, 30 pounds draw weight the proper "Spine" would be about .800
A 400 spine would NOT flex upon shot thereby "Sliding" through the air and be in consistent for accuracy.


Now you just need to focus on your Form.


----------



## marpatmomma

THank you so much for all the info...the arrows are a done deal, they shipped out today, so I will have to send them back and get some more. SO I will be looking for 600's...answers that question  Now for the other question, how do I know what kind of field tip fits on the arrow I am wanting to purchase? or are they all a universal diameter? I am wanting 100 grains, I'm pretty sure about this, but I have no clue what the 5/16 and 7/32 etc. means. I do unfortunately have to buy the tips from Basspro as well because of the otherone's being placed on backorder and it was part of my package online deal of a 6 payment plan. Soooooo, that being said, which 100 grain field tip from bass pro goes on which arrows? or, like I asked, are they all the same diameter, and if they are, what does the other measurments mean (not the grain, but the actual " measurments)..thanks again...you gave some awesome advice! (tips on shooting and tips on the arrows):thumbs_up


----------



## NYSBowman

Every arrow maker has a spine chart. Go on their respective websites and take a look. The charts are pretty straightforward. IMO....always err on the stiff side if you're unsure.


----------



## mtnmutt

marpatmomma said:


> THank you so much for all the info...the arrows are a done deal, they shipped out today, so I will have to send them back and get some more. SO I will be looking for 600's...answers that question  Now for the other question, how do I know what kind of field tip fits on the arrow I am wanting to purchase? or are they all a universal diameter? I am wanting 100 grains, I'm pretty sure about this, but I have no clue what the 5/16 and 7/32 etc. means. I do unfortunately have to buy the tips from Basspro as well because of the otherone's being placed on backorder and it was part of my package online deal of a 6 payment plan. Soooooo, that being said, which 100 grain field tip from bass pro goes on which arrows? or, like I asked, are they all the same diameter, and if they are, what does the other measurments mean (not the grain, but the actual " measurments)..thanks again...you gave some awesome advice! (tips on shooting and tips on the arrows):thumbs_up


Glad someone got you the right spine for your setup.

tip size: It is the Outside diameter of your arrows' shaft. It is sometimes listed as O.D. Go to the manufacturer's web site and look up the arrow's OD. Fallback plan is to use one of those cheap plastic card gauges for measuring bolt and screw sizes. It has holes marked with the diameters 9/32, 17/64... etc. Stick the arrow shaft in the smallest hole the shaft will go into to.


----------



## threetoe

The inserts you glue into the front of the shaft come in different thread sizes. (female side)
The field tips (or broad heads) screw into these inserts. (male side).
Just like nuts and bolts.
5/16ths is a bit larger thread size than 9/32nds and so on.
The thread size of the inserts is found on the package they come in.
After you have the shafts cut down to your size you'll glue in the inserts.

You'll need the same sized threads on your tips so you can screw them in.


----------



## mindgap

Hi,

I'm also new into archery and I need some help for my first arrows...(sorry, no store in the near to ask for)

I also bought the Diamond Infinite Edge bow. I have a draw length of 30 and want to begin to shoot around 25#. Which kind of arrows could you suggest?

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## threetoe

Considering you are new, you'll increase in poundage fairly quickly.
Using others as my baseline, those who start off at 30 pounds rapidly move up to 40+.
That said..

30" draw, 40 pounds, 310 IBO, 340 grain arrow at 30" long = approx 245 FPS

Gold Tip XT Hunter Black .480 spine 
VAP .450 

There are many arrows built for that .450 -.480 range. If you expect to move up in weight to 45 pounds or more, I suggest getting arrows in the .400 spine range. (so you grow into them)


----------



## mindgap

ok...got it...do i have to buy also inserts and glue when i buy these arrows?


----------



## threetoe

It depends on which arrows you purchase Mindgap.

Most will come with Veins and knocks on them and will also have the inserts in a bag so you can cut the shafts to your liking.
Then you glue the threaded inserts in.

Some (like the VAPs) do not come with inserts because the Tips are glued in.

In either case you need to purchase the tips separately.


----------



## mindgap

ok...thank you...i ordered the golden tip hunter xt and they deliver inserts. so i only had to buy glue and tips...thanks for the support!


----------

